# Huron river today.



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Got a couple decent size bass and a couple more rock bass, didn't see any pike. Will post pictures tonight or tomorrow.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIG 30 (Sep 12, 2011)

Was at the mouth of the Huron last night till dark. I caught a Giant 5 lb Orange Goldfish and a Rockbass. Folks down from me were catching some 20-30 lb Carp but all in all nothing was biting very much.
Bolles Harbor was about the same Friday. Just gill's.
Luna Pier was dead.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for the terrible edits, don't wanna post pictures of friends. Both of the bass in the edited photos are about 15 inches and the one on the rapala was about 12-13 inches


----------



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

Fished the Huron (near flatrock) last night for about 2.5 hours and didn't get a thing. 2 guys changing presentations pretty frequently, and niether of us hit a thing. At one point I even switched to a white twister to see if there were any silver bass around. Just one of those days I guess.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Gotta go above the damn dam for some good bass action . White mister twisters kill for me in the metro parks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

They must be moving up river. We were nailing up last month down by the dam, and weren't hitting anything in oakwoods.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Are your friends that Ugly????lol.....nice fish!

Marc


----------

